# DIYer - Trouble removing bathroom sink faucet



## declanshanaghy (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm having trouble removing this faucet set. I've never encountered anything like it before and can't figure out how to remove it easily.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/x5JcXNAPjroXSRji6

As can be seen in some pics i resorted to cutting the brass in 2 places with a dremel multi max and metal cutting balde which allowed me to remove one faucet. This was a lot of work, blunted the blade and was very messy.

I originally thought all the brass pieces underneath were brazed into place after being dropped in from the top. But after looking closer at them after removal im not so sure about that.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the rest. I also have a second set to remove on the other sink so would like to avoid cutting altogether.

Thanks friends.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I usually carry a oxyacetylene torch for those. Quick and easy. If not I use a 5 pound sledge hammer and a piece of wood underneath.


----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

Yea - hammer - if you can’t fix it with a hammer it just can’t be fixed!


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OMFG I cannot believe you cut the pipe.


Here's what you should have done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:vs_laugh: sucks to be you right now.

Rigid or Milwaukee sells TNT for that purpose.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you hit it hard enough on the top of the faucet on the side it will pop right off...use at least a 5 pound hammer..
ps nice pics, do you have any naked ones of the wife or gf to post????:devil3:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Eating lunch right now, this keeps making me laugh. Such a messed up faucet to try to remove if you have no clue how it installed.

Just replace the whole counter top.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I had one of those once to remove all seized up. I used to work at a hardware store while going to plumbing school and the homeowners with big problems I showed the isle where they had "house for sale" signs. :devil3:

True story!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> I usually carry a oxyacetylene torch for those. Quick and easy. If not I use a 5 pound sledge hammer and a piece of wood underneath.


5 lb? Bigger is quicker. I carry a 10lb hammer for this problem.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> 5 lb? Bigger is quicker. I carry a 10lb hammer for this problem.


You guys don't carry oxyacetylene torches but you resort to the hammer first thing?

I just wheel in the torches and melt the brass like butter.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> You guys don't carry oxyacetylene torches but you resort to the hammer first thing?
> 
> I just wheel in the torches and melt the brass like butter.


I keep a service truck at my shop. Welder, torch, mini crane, pipe vises, etc but to expensive to bring to that small of a job. The sledge hammer easily rides in our service vans and doesn't take up a lot of room. Plus smashing stuff is soooo much funner. :devil3:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OH, I KNOW.

Did you turn off the main water valve first?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer a grinder myself. A bit dusty, and takes a bit of skill/practice, but you don’t have to fill those tanks. Brass takes a little longer than most metals to grind, but it’s my preferred method.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

DIY Declan, 

I think you already got the answer here

https://terrylove.com/forums/index.php?threads/diyer-trouble-removing-bathroom-sink-faucet.76804/

You are definitely not going to get it here. 

FYI oxy acetylene is not the best way to cut it. A plasma cutter is way safer. You dont have to worry about blowing yourself up while you smoke your joint and play with your dremel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

wow this guy makes a great habit of using his real name online. Have you guys seen his youtube account???




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> wow this guy makes a great habit of using his real name online. Have you guys seen his youtube account???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked with only a few videos and 19 subscribers.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys are BRUTAL.

I keep running out of Popcorn.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> You guys are BRUTAL.
> 
> I keep running out of Popcorn.



I'd like to think your comment was pointing in my direction. :devil3:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> wow this guy makes a great habit of using his real name online. Have you guys seen his youtube account???


Yeah, a real egghead.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Yeah, a real egghead.


I'm not really familiar with the guy, is he an online plumber helping everyone out?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I'm not really familiar with the guy, is he an online plumber helping everyone out?


Here’s the video


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the video


You got to be kidding me right!?? At first I thought it was some halloween costume or something then I watched a portion of the video and is this the same guy with the forum and the same guy that I saw on TV once( I think?) doing reno's?

I had the misfortune to click on his channel and BOOM! d i c k & man boobs in my face!

Did he become the first transgender plumber? How the hell does he get hired showing up like that at a customer's house?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LMFAO..I doubt the guy or whatever it is actually does any plumbing, well any plumbing that goes behind the walls..I could care less on his/her orientation if they knew what the heII they were talking about....


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> I'm not really familiar with the guy, is he an online plumber helping everyone out?


No I just watched a video where he was smashing eggs on his head, that's all.

The other video posted doesn't appear to be the same guy tho...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't care about rosie's personal choices. What bothers me is all the talk and no actual trying to remove the pipes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I don't care about rosie's personal choices. What bothers me is all the talk and no actual trying to remove the pipes.


im sure the pipes he works on arent the plumbing ones...:vs_clouds::vs_rightHere:


----------

